# XL Malaysian Driftwood pieces



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

I found 2 HUGE pieces of Malaysian Driftwood at a LFS. They were labeled XL and had really thick parts. I've had small pieces before that discolored my water for about a week or so and then it cleared up. These pieces have been in my tank now for over a month and even with bi-weekly water and carbon changes. my water is still cloudy and discolored. anyone else have XL pieces of driftwood? how long did it take to cure yours? btw its a 150 gallon 6" long tank. Thx Fellas


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

nice tank. only luck i have had is to boil the wood and then do a complete water change. thasts your best bet


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Check out the article in the information center on preparing driftwood. I followed the steps there and never had any cloudiness or residue from any of my driftwood in either of my tanks. Id take out the wood, follow those steps, and then add the wood again after a water change. Good luck!

-Mike


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

A quick boil may help.......it will release lots of tannins, that looks like a big piece though, so not sure how you can boil it.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> A quick boil may help.......it will release lots of tannins, that looks like a big piece though, so not sure how you can boil it.
> [snapback]1052527[/snapback]​


wish i had a pot big enough







oh well, I'll just live with it and let it clear naturally. I'm getting used to it anyways







thx for the help guys


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

i poured mine hot boiling water 3 times a day for 4days straight...... after that, i tried it in a normal temp water, it never leaked the brown thing again.... i dunno the right steps, but that worked pretty damn well for me...







but my woods are just moderate in size... nyway, hope i helped ya a little man...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Is it that wood from Geosystems? I have 2 pieces in my tank but they are large. Just soaked them in a bucket for 2 days.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks for the input guys. im thinkin about buying a metal trash can and throw it on a bonfire


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Don't sweat it man, it will go away eventually, I'd just wait it out. It would be a pain in the ass to try and boil that thing.

It look awesome btw.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

edcal said:


> thanks for the input guys. im thinkin about buying a metal trash can and throw it on a bonfire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously though, that isn't a bad idea. It should work and it would be a heck of a lot better than having a cloudy tank all of the time. I can't see why it wouldn't work. You may have to boil it a few times though.








~Taylor~


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've boiled large pieces of driftwood in my bathtub. Just keep dumping hot water over it as fast as it will boil on your stove, and when the water is deep enough to cover the entire piece, start removing a bucketfull and dumping it down the toilet each time you add another bucketful of boiling water (better to remove it before adding the new water). It will make your bathroom humid as hell and it's damp and hot work, but it's the easiest way to work with really large pieces that I know of.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

It shouldn't be making your water cloudy. It will turn your water a tea/ yellow color which is not harmful to your fish. If your water is cloudy, it may be a cycling/filter problem rather than a driftwood problem. I have *a lot* of driftwood in my tank and not once did it make my water cloudy. It did however make my water yellow even till this day and it has been in there for almost two years. The water is yellow, but it's super clear.


----------

